# Safe flowers a Russian tortoise enclosure



## David Schmidt (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi everyone my Russian tortoise is very happy and healthy right now but I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for some flowering plants for the enclosure. The enclosure best sun for about half of the day and schadenfreude for the other half which is perfect in the hot Louisiana summers. Any suggestions help thanks so much


----------



## David Schmidt (Jun 7, 2016)

Let me add some of Sheldon's hobbies 
1. Plowing over his food and then eating it after it get all dirty
2. Trampling all new plants added to the enclosure
3. Making sure weeds do not grow taller than an inch in his enclosure


----------



## dmmj (Jun 7, 2016)

they probably will not last but pansies and nastriams are good they grow fast.


----------



## David Schmidt (Jun 7, 2016)

dmmj said:


> they probably will not last but pansies and nastriams are good they grow fast.


Thank you


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Jun 7, 2016)

Have you tried looking on thetortoisetable.org.uk ?
They have a list of safe and toxic plants for tortoises. 
Also, some members plant the whole pot inside the enclosure so when it gets too trampled or eaten, they replace it and wait for the plant to grow full again.


----------



## David Schmidt (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you I'll check it out


----------



## CathyNed (Jun 7, 2016)

I definately say leave them in pots and plant the pots into the substrate and remove them as/when they need recovery time....in my case this was 2 days... anything i planted in the soil itself i now have to cover with an upturned plant pot as my russian is inclined to eat all down to the stumps....


----------



## David Schmidt (Jun 7, 2016)

Do you have any certain plants that Russians to love?


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 7, 2016)

A very warm welcome to the forum!

Please post pics of your tort and his enclosure.


----------



## Sandy Martinez (Jun 8, 2016)

My russian loves hibiscus


----------



## David Schmidt (Jun 8, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> A very warm welcome to the forum!
> 
> Please post pics of your tort and his enclosure.


I don't have any pics right now but he's in about a 13 x 7 outdoor enclosure with weeds and such in it


----------



## David Schmidt (Jun 8, 2016)

Sandy Martinez said:


> My russian loves hibiscus


Great to know


----------



## Pearly (Jun 8, 2016)

Why don't you try hibiscus that's big enough to be sold in gallon pots. In LA you might even be able to grow the tropical kind. I have opted for the hardy hibiscus which grows nicely here. Or Rose of Sharon. Go with plants that are too big to get destroyed by trampling or even if the Tortie nibbled on couple of bottom leaves it wouldn't kill the plant


----------



## David Schmidt (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks looks like I'll be getting a hibiscus soon


----------



## Pearly (Jun 8, 2016)

David Schmidt said:


> Thanks looks like I'll be getting a hibiscus soon


It's perfect time to buy it. They are selling all kinds of the hardy varieties now. If you get any freezing temps in winter you should probably stick with either the hardy ones or rose of sharon , they are both edible for your tort and you don't have to worry about winter protection. They will grow pretty big, i used to have one 5-6 ft tall so put it in the right spot. Your tort will probably enjoy hiding undeneath


----------



## David Schmidt (Jun 8, 2016)

Pearly said:


> It's perfect time to buy it. They are selling all kinds of the hardy varieties now. If you get any freezing temps in winter you should probably stick with either the hardy ones or rose of sharon , they are both edible for your tort and you don't have to worry about winter protection. They will grow pretty big, i used to have one 5-6 ft tall so put it in the right spot. Your tort will probably enjoy hiding undeneath


Great


----------



## Sandy Martinez (Jun 8, 2016)

Loves Dandelion too


----------



## ethan508 (Jun 8, 2016)

Would roses work? Or are the thorns a problem inside of an enclosure?


----------



## David Schmidt (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm not sure


----------



## Pearly (Jun 16, 2016)

Roses are also great for torts. Just whatever plants you buy let them "flush out" for a while as they are typically all heavily treated with pesticides


----------

